# whirlpool icemaker and water dispenser not working



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved your thread over here to the appliances section in hopes that an appliance pro or someone that's had the same problem can help you out.


----------



## pal723 (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks. i appreciate it:no:


----------



## John D Jr (Mar 19, 2012)

*Try "Lock/Unlock" button*

I had the same problem. Paid my 13-year-old $20 when he discovered the panel was "locked" with a button between the ice and water dispensers.:laughing: The buttons clearly shows a picture of a padlock shut or open.


----------

